# Rabbit Run ride



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

dont know how to imbed, but great pics. glad to see the cold didn't stop you.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, so now when i look at it, they are embedded. guess i had to go do something productive and the forum gods fixed it for me!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I watched the videos and am pea green with envy. I think my butt will fall off if I rode 50 miles though!


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like a great ride, top 10 is fantastic.

I never got to ride there when I lived in NJ, the dogsleds aren't even common to see up here! Fun.


----------

